#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  والد شاليط ينفي وجود اتصالات مع "مختطفي" ابنه

## رويتر

نفى والد الجندي الإسرائيلي جلعاد شاليط، الذي اختطفه مسلحون فلسطينيون قبل أكثر من 14 شهر، أن يكون قد تلقى أية اتصالات من "مختطفي" ابنه، والذين يطلبون مبادلته بعدد من الأسرى والسجناء الفلسطينيين المحتجزين لدى السلطات الإسرائيلية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا كنت هسال مين شأليط الى ابوه داخل يدور عليه فى قاعه الادارة ده  ::

----------

